# Zahlen Sortierung



## Rüdiger07 (12. November 2007)

Hi 

Also ich hät da mal ne Frage:

Also :
Wie Progarmmiere ich ein Programm, welches zuerst zahlen einlistet und dann der Größe nach sortier und auf dem Bildschirm ausgibt?
Die Felderanzahl soll vom Benutzer festgelegt werden so wie die zu sortierenden zahlen. 



Könnte mir da jemand weiter helfen? - Ich steh voll aufm Schlauch


----------



## franky84 (12. November 2007)

Hi, 
ein sehr leichter Algo. ist hier:
http://www.ifis.uni-luebeck.de/lehre/ss03/info2/beispielprogramme/BubbleSort.java

Die Eingabe kannst du über eine BufferedReader in einer Schleife machen?

gruß Frank


----------



## Wyatt (12. November 2007)

Hallo!

es gibt noch weitere Sortiermöglichkeiten, BubbleSort ist jedoch der, aus meiner Sicht aus, einfachste 
Weitere findest du hier:
Sortieralgorthmen auf Wikipedia

Außerdem kannst du, falls du ein Array hast, die Sort Methode benutzen!

```
import java.util.Arrays;

public class Sorting {

	public static void main(String[] args) {		
		int[] ints = { 5, 2, 5, 6, 7, 2, 1 };
		
		System.out.println("Vorher: "+Arrays.toString(ints));		
		Arrays.sort(ints);		
		System.out.println("Nachher: "+Arrays.toString(ints));
	}
	
}
```

Viel Spaß & Gruß
Felix


----------



## Anime-Otaku (13. November 2007)

Wyatt hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> BubbleSort ist jedoch der, aus meiner Sicht aus, einfachste
> 
> ...



Und auch der langsamste, aber für den Einstieg gut zum lernen.

Relativ beliebter Sortieralgorithmus ist Quicksort


----------

